# HOT! June Fishing Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Early June Fishing Report!

JUNE is starting off great the trout are getting into their summertime patterns and the winds are calming down allowing us to get into the open bay’s. But is HOT 90+ degrees so we are starting at first light and trying to beat the heat and be in by Noon. The trout and reds are biting early and we are getting some good catches. The rest of the month fishing should just get better. So give me call and come catch some and have some fun

CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report capt. gene...looks like a bunch of good trips and some happy anglers...i bet you go through some baggies or seal bags as well as knives...


----------

